# R.i.p Spittage



## kizphilly (Jul 9, 2010)

BOI HAD SOME MUCH TALENT ITS MAKES ME SICK WHEN I THINK ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED
[video=youtube;8HqJzDAMl2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HqJzDAMl2Y&feature=player_embedded[/video]
[video=youtube;_YPz6l99AGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YPz6l99AGI&feature=related[/video] 
[video=youtube;edv08-FqOMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edv08-FqOMs&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;UYI61qCvkFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYI61qCvkFA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 9, 2010)

never heard of him how did he die


----------



## stupidclown (Jul 9, 2010)

little late, he died jan 28 2006


----------



## kizphilly (Jul 9, 2010)

obamasmokesweed said:


> never heard of him how did he die


he got shot 



stupidclown said:


> little late, he died jan 28 2006


i know but ppl still need to listen to what he had to say so he can live thur his music


----------

